# 3 point lift on Kubota BX 1800



## seymour2 (7 mo ago)

All of a sudden my 3 point hitch will not lift anymore. I've tried everything, I think. Filter is fairly new and there is plenty of hyd.oil and it's not too old either.
Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning seymour2, welcome to the forum.

Might be your hydraulic pump failed. Do you have any other hydraulic functions that are working?


----------



## seymour2 (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Good Morning seymour2, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Might be your hydraulic pump failed. Do you have any other hydraulic functions that are working?


Not sure if hydrostatic drive is on the same pump, but the drive is working fine. However, my front bucket began acting strangely at the same time. The bucket will tilt up and down just fine, but it will only lift in one little spot on the handle travel and the lowering of the bucket will not work unless I move the handle into float position.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Seymour2,

Get the loader control valve repaired (or replaced??) and go from there.


----------

